# Laicht sie nun oder nicht?



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin der meinung nun einiges hier gelesen zu haben, aber trotzdem bin ich doch irgendwie ratlos und immernoch der Meinung, dass meine 'seniorin' bald platzt :shock

Ende Mai gab es 2 Tag des ausgiebigen Liebesspieles der kleinen Goldfische und Koi....
die 'großen Jungs' und die 'Seniorin' haben es sich ordentlich schmecken lassen.

Auffällig war, das die 'großen Jungs' die 'Seniorin' auch bedrängt haben, doch sie lies sich nicht erweichen.

Erst dachte ich, dass die Teichtemperatur nicht hoch genug ist, da mein Teich schon etwas schattig liegt und nur vormittags und nachmittags Sonne abbekommt. (Teichthermometer habe ich nicht)

Grad am letzten Wochenende, wo es so warm war, hatte ich mal kurz den Eindruck, dass sie nochmal bedrängt wurde, aber ausser einem "leichten abtasten" kam da nix.

Was mach ich nun mit meinem 'Wal'?

Hat/bekommt sie Laich Verhärtung? Sollte ich(bzw. der Fachmann) ihr helfen?

Ich bin nicht zwingend auf Nachwuchs aus, aber Probleme will ich ihr ersparen.

Schwimmen, fressen und im Rudel bzw. einzeln schwimmen sieht alles leicht und zufriedenstellend aus...ausser das sie den Eindruck vermittelt, dass sie bald platzt 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo Andreas,

ein gutes Foto von der Dame wäre bestimmt recht hilfreich, denn wie ich weiß, sie die Kristallkugeln zur Zeit alle in der Wartung


----------



## ebo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo.
Das kommt noch lass dem Koi noch Zeit.
Sollte es eine Laichverhärtung sein kann man da nicht viel machen. Meistens geht diese Verhärtung wieder weg. In den seltensten Fällen sterben die Tiere daran.

Du kannst aber auch einen Tierarzt aufsuchen. Der wird mittels Ultraschall eine Laichverhärtung feststellen können. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Antworten

@Christine
Ans Foto hatte ich nicht gedacht... muss ich mal gucken, ob ich eins hinbekomme.

@ebo
Nach meinen Beobachtungen heute könntest Du recht haben... zumindest mit dem 'Zeit lassen'.
Die beiden Jungs haben heute wohl doch mal wieder Interesse an ihr gezeigt und sie etwas bedrängt, aber das war nur von kurzer Dauer.

Ich werde also mal versuchen ein Foto zu machen und werde weiter beobachten.


Tierarzt habe ich zwar direkt um die Ecke, doch die kennt sich leider nicht mit Fischen aus 
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.

Vielleicht muss ich mal einen Koi-Händler in der Nähe anrufen, vielleicht kann der mir jemanden Kompetenten hier in der Nähe nennen.

Danke erstmal

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ebo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

So schnell bekommen die keine Laichverhärtung von daher lass ihr Zeit. Mit dem TA meinte ich nur wenn du dir wirklich Sorgen machst und auf Nummer sicher gehn willst. Weil es kann ja auch andere Ursachen haben.

Aber ich würde erstmal abwarten und Teetrinken.
Man kan sowieso nicht viel machen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Die Dame ziert sich ganz schön ihre Rundungen zu zeigen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hi Andreas,

[OT]boah,  ich habe ja 0 Ahnung davon, aber deine Lady ist echt mega rund! Ob das wirklich ein "Laichbauch ist?[/OT]


----------



## Goosa (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hm das sieht aus wie Bauchwassersucht, könnte das sein? Also will auch nicht falsche Diagnose abgeben. Hätte da auch ein Bild von unserem Koi und die Frage ob die vom Laich so dick ist?? Habe mal gegoogelt aber finde nichts zur Brut von Kois etc. aber denke die sind wohl nicht lebendgebährend sondern laichen.? Der Koi wird auch immer dicker und überlege ob da wirklich was bei rauskommt, wobei der 2. Koi ein Weibchen oder Männchen sein kann, der ist nämlich normal schlank. Was könnte das sein und gibts da wohl Nachwuchs? womit kann ich rechnen.

Das Ding ist, vor 3 Jahren waren auf einmal 2 kleine Kois da und keiner wusste woher (auf dem Bild rechts unten bissl zu sehen  Die Wachsen und gedeihen, also doch ein Pärchen im Teich?


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo Goosa,


Goosa schrieb:


> Hm das sieht aus wie Bauchwassersucht, könnte das sein? Also will auch nicht falsche Diagnose abgeben.


An Bauchwassersucht habe ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings passt es einfach nicht mit den ganzen Symptomen... 
Die Vermutung bei mir geht halt Richtung Laichverhärtung...
aber wie oben geschrieben, 'die Jungs' haben wohl noch interesse..aber halt nicht so richtig.
Mal gucken, was das Wochenende bringt.


> Hätte da auch ein Bild von unserem Koi und die Frage ob die vom Laich so dick ist?? Habe mal gegoogelt aber finde nichts zur Brut von Kois etc. aber denke die sind wohl nicht lebendgebährend sondern laichen.? Der Koi wird auch immer dicker und überlege ob da wirklich was bei rauskommt, wobei der 2. Koi ein Weibchen oder Männchen sein kann, der ist nämlich normal schlank. Was könnte das sein und gibts da wohl Nachwuchs? womit kann ich rechnen.


Na, was rauskommt dürfte klar sein... viel Laich... 
Wieviele davon allerdings überleben (also nicht gefressen werden) ist halt fraglich.
Und dann müssen die Babyfische ja auch noch eine weile auf der Hut vor den großen und sonstigen Fressfeinden sein.



> Das Ding ist, vor 3 Jahren waren auf einmal 2 kleine Kois da und keiner wusste woher (auf dem Bild rechts unten bissl zu sehen  Die Wachsen und gedeihen, also doch ein Pärchen im Teich?


Der Storch wird sie nicht vorbeigebracht haben 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*



Goosa schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, vor 3 Jahren waren auf einmal 2 kleine Kois da und keiner wusste woher (auf dem Bild rechts unten bissl zu sehen  Die Wachsen und gedeihen, also doch ein Pärchen im Teich?


Hallo Goosa...nochmal 
Nachtrag:
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/faq-fisch.htm

Dort wird zum einen beschrieben, wie es sich mit der Paarung verhält (ist bei Goldfischen und Koi gleich)
Und es wird auch erwähnt, wie es sich mit der "Mischung" aussieht, denn beide Fische sind ja aus der gleichen Familie.
(falls Du entsprechende Passagen hier im Forum noch nicht gelesen hast)

Wobei das dann eher selten ist und ich zumindest bei mir das gefühlt habe, dass die Kleinen und die Großen in ihrer 'Gewichtsklasse'  bleiben.
Meine drei großen haben sich nicht am Laichspiel beteiligt, ausser das sie sich die Bäuche vollgeschlagen haben und keiner der kleinen hat einen der großen behelligt. (würde sicher auch sehr komisch aussehen) 
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Goosa (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Also die kleinen Nachwuchs-Kois wachsen weiterhin, bei den 2 größeren ist noch nichts passiert. Die ist immer noch dick und hoffe das vllt doch noch Nachwuchs gibt. Naja abwarten und sehen, die sieht man so klein und versteckt ja bestimmt erst in 1-2 Jahren.?

Lg Goosa


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo nochmal,

tja, was mache ich nun mit meinem "Dicken Mädchen"?

Die Wassertemperatur dümpelt bei 18-19 Grad rum...
das WE ist es zwar nun wieder gut warm, aber das dürfte sich auf den Teich kaum auswirken.

Ihr verhalten ist immernoch normal... gelegentlich geht sie auch mit den beiden "großen Jungs" Paarschwimmen... mehr aber auch nicht.

Sie hat sich nur eine Sache die letzten Wochen angwöhnt.
Wenn sie die anderen zu sehr beim Futtern nerven, dann macht sie einen kräftigen Schwanzflossenschlag und das ganze Futter ist gut verteilt und jeder kann in ruhe futtern.

Der Diagnose meines Vaters werde ich nicht folgen  ... der ist der Überzeugung, dass sie keine Ausscheidungen hat... da würde sie meiner Meinung nach schon eh längst mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen.
Meine Mutter zweifelt dran, dass sie es noch schafft abzulaichen und eher explodiert 
Meine Frau tendiert zur Meinung meiner Mutter.

Ich tendiere ebenfalls zum Ablaichproblem... doch was soll ich machen?

Warten und hoffen, das sich der Laich zurückbildet? (wie 'schnell' geht das eigentlich?)

Falls noch jemand einen Rat hätte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Goosa (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur kurz berichten das unser eine Koi immenoch so dick ist, ich jedoch gestern beim füttern einen kleinen Babykoi gesehen habe *juhuu Ob es nur einer ist zeigt sich bestimmt später noch wenn der/ die größer sind, ist jetzt etwa 4-5 cm groß und schwimmt schon eifrig unter den anderen 

Gruß Goosa


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Tja....heute ging es dann zuende... 

Hatten grad das Grillfeuer angeworfen und Freunde guckten ins Becken....

Da lag sie dann... ganz ruhig... 

Dabei hat sie heute mittag noch gefressen und schwamm ganz normal mit den anderen.

:beten1:cu


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Hallo Andreas,

das tut mir sehr leid für Dich, dass sich Deine Dicke nicht mehr erholt hat


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Laicht sie nun oder nicht?*

Danke Christine.

Gut 10 Jahre hat das Mädel nun in dem Teich gelebt...

Irgendwie ist es auch eine Erlösung, weil ich die letzten Monate immer mit mir haderte, ob ich das ganze nicht beenden soll...
Ich hab mir halt immergedacht 'hey, sie frisst normal, auf und absteigen geht auch, schwimmen ist halt schwerfälliger, was aber bei der Masse nicht ungewöhnlich erscheint'... aber es war halt immer der Hintergedanke, dass es einfach nicht wirklich gesund ist/war.
*seufz*
------------
Und um noch etwas daraus zu lernen....
Nur als Randbemerkung für die Frage nach 'Tote Fische schwimmen oben' bzw. '...nicht oben'
Die Dame war nur wenige Stunden tot (2-3) und lag regungslos am Teichgrund in 70cm Tiefe... das Spricht für eine entsprechend gefüllte Schwimmblase und ihr Eigengewicht, dass sie erst in einem gewissen weiteren Todeszustand nach oben getrieben worden wäre.


----------

